# Dog crate advice



## Northampton Dog Walker (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi,

I know this has been discussed before but I wanted to get a sense of all the options people use before I go spending my money. I've just started my business with the website done but still to print business cards and leaflets. I've sold my previous car and should have a Berlingo Multispace coming middle of next week. Like others I picked the MPV largely because the tax and insurance is half of the van version. 

I need to decide if I can buy ready made cages for this vehicle or custom made ones. I certainly like the idea of ones that are lockable. It seems most permanently attach their crates to the floor but not all dog walkers do and certainly very few dog owners seem to do this. The business will be as professional as it's possible to be so I want to follow best practice. Ideally though I'd like crates that were easy to remove in the event girlfriend and I want to go away one weekend with our border collie and turn the Berlingo into a simple camper. 

I only plan to walk max of 4 dogs at any one time. Should the business take off and my girlfriend joins me in it so that we can walk more dogs then I would either look at much larger vehicle or get another vehicle for her to drive. 

Any advice greatly appreciated. I already know I will have lots of leads, spill proof water bowls, simple shower and towels in the van but just want to get a sense of what others use and why. Whilst I don't like chucking money around I'm too restricted on the budget as getting the right thing is better than saving money. 

If you have other things that you feel form part of your dog walking kit let me know as I want to do this properly. 

Thanks
Gary


----------

